# Aloha Control Booth!



## jfleenor (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey there!

I was introduced to Control Booth at LDI, when I demo'd our new DMX Controlled Blender to the world, via Control Booth.

I generally just lurk, reading interesting threads and learning more and more about the industry. I don't have much else to say... so I guess I'll see you around!

- Janell


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to CB Janell! Glad to have you here. I have met Doug a few time at an annual mini tech festival here in Michigan. I am a fan of he and the company. Enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome! What do you specialize in?


----------



## jfleenor (Dec 2, 2009)

lptheatrenerd2010 said:


> What do you specialize in?



Lurking. Lurking mostly. *wink*

Although Doug is my father, the engineering dna didn't manage to make it into my genetical makeup. I got my degree in Business, so I get to tell everyone what they're doing incorrectly, and then be ignored completely. 

Have a business management question? I'm your gal... but other than that, I try to learn as much as I can by being in the middle of a whole bunch of engineers.

- Janell


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Janell! We are definitely excited to have a Fleenor join our community! This is a great place to learn both for your self as well as to learn more about your customers. 

...and you don't actually have to fill in the reason for editing box when you edit a post. 

See you around!


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 4, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> ...and you don't actually have to fill in the reason for editing box when you edit a post.
> 
> See you around!



But it's so much fun coming up with new excuses for editing. I love that box.

Welcome aboard Janell. Have fun lurking.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> But it's so much fun coming up with new excuses for editing. I love that box. Welcome aboard Janell. Have fun lurking.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 26, 2010)

jfleenor said:


> Lurking. Lurking mostly. *wink*
> 
> Although Doug is my father, the engineering dna didn't manage to make it into my genetical makeup. I got my degree in Business, so I get to tell everyone what they're doing incorrectly, and then be ignored completely.
> 
> ...



Maybe you could convince your sister or your dad to join as well!

Make it a family affair.


----------

